# laotian rats!



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Found this cutie pie and thought I'd share, its pretty cool! Its called a laotian rat or a rat squirrel  




















Too learn more about them heres a link: 

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/06/060614-laotian-rats.html


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

holycow! that pretty kool....i wonder if that a cross of some kind.... i'll check the link


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

ohemgee that thing is absolutely adorable. do i need to day that i want one? cuz if i do, I WANT ONE. <3 <3 <3


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

so cute! and they eat them.... if they eat them shouldn't they have a domesticated portion now, even if it just for eating stock? and if that's true they should be able to have them as pets son enough. they don't really give you much information on the creature on that link. just that they took pictures of it. and that you eat them...


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

They usually look better - that one was sickly at the time


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, theres more info other places but this was the national geographics


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i soo want one! also i went to drayton mannor park and zoo yesterday and i also now want, a talkin parrot, a monkey, a spider monkey, a tiger, penguins, mere cats and many more lol i think wen im older i might just work at a farm/zoo as ive got no change of getting pets like that, for now im gunna stick wiv rats hehe


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

lol


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Omg, do you know how often I think 'I want a squirrel someday'? This is like... The ultimate rodent. XDD


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah, how cute! I've always loved squirrels and I've always loved rats, so infact it might just be the ultimate rodent!


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

That's pretty neat. Their heads are awesome.










I think that's what people thought they looked like based on fossil evidence before the animal was actually found to have still been alive.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

KayRatz said:


> Omg, do you know how often I think 'I want a squirrel someday'? This is like... The ultimate rodent. XDD


Squirrels are SO much more shy than rats. My great aunt has taken care of sick and injured squirrels and kept them around. They're great companions but are extremely wary of new people and fast/loud movements.

I managed to get one used to me and he'd sit on my shoulder and chatter at the dogs. It was so cute. :3


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

When I lived in San Jose my gram used to take me to Cunningham Park and the squirrels were so used to people they would come up to you and eat and let you touch them, its was very cool. They dont allow people to feed the animals there anymore becuase there we becoming too dependent on people.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Ooh! I can't decide if I like it or not :lol: I think I do, and I know I would if I saw one in real life - there are few creatures that I don't take to - but it is kinda strange looking :lol:


----------

